#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Дом и семья >  > > >  >  >  ищу однокомнатную квартиру

## Cujo

Ищем с женой квартиру до марта , однушку до 30 тысяч в месяц. Оба работаем , буддисты. Звоните по телефону 916 131 33 17 Алексей. Заранее спасибо!  :Smilie:

----------


## Буль

Здесь сдают за 11 тысяч

----------


## Amaru

> Здесь сдают за 11 тысяч


Это ответ в стиле Дзен? Просто хочу понять что такое Дзен..... ведь в профиле же написано - Москва.

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

Если никто не ответит, пробуйте традиционным способом - http://www.cian.ru/  :Smilie:

----------


## Буль

> Это ответ в стиле Дзен? Просто хочу понять что такое Дзен..... ведь в профиле же написано - Москва.


И что из этого?

----------


## Amaru

> Здесь сдают за 11 тысяч


И что из этого?

----------


## Буль

Это мой ответ на просьбу. Вам он чем-то не нравится?

----------


## Amaru

Может я туговат.... но человек просит квартиру в Москве (судя по профилю и телефону), а Вы предлагаете аж в Магадане... Я принял это за дзенский намек, типа указывайте город в объявлении... :Smilie:

----------


## Буль

Это был просто намёк. Обыкновенный, никакой не дзэнский. Люди не обязаны совершать расследования о региональной принадлежности номера телефона и месте поиска жилья в профиле.

----------

Васса (29.07.2011)

----------

